# Probleme de Partitions



## Kwizey (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Depuis hier j'essaie d'installer Ubuntu sur Mac, J'ai gravé le CD etc.. sauf que la j'essaie de partitioner mon disque dur pour un dual-Boot mais j'ai le message suivant :"*La partition a échoué. Erreur*:

Ce disque nécessite des réparations. Cliquez sur S.O.S, puis cliquez sur Réparer le disque. Une fois la réparation du disque terminée, essayez de le partitionner de nouveau.*"

Une solution ? Merci


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2014)

Bin... on ne sait déjà pas comment tu fais pour partitionner : disque système, partition de secours, clef Ubuntu ? Utilises-tu Filevault ?

Il faut se méfier avec le partitionnement car depuis que OS X utilise des partitions cachées (par exemple la partition de secours) ou Filevault, les choses se sont compliquées.


----------



## Kwizey (30 Décembre 2014)

Merci de ta réponse 
Alors je me rends dans utilitaire de disque > Macintosh HD > Partition, je choisi mon dosage d'espace pour les 2 disques et voilà.


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2014)

Essaye déjà la même manip depuis la partition de secours.


----------



## Kwizey (1 Janvier 2015)

A Partir d'ici, que faire ?


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2015)

Il faut aller sur l'onglet "Partitionner" pour tenter de scinder la partition en deux (sans reformatage).

Toutefois, si on veut vraiment faire bien les choses, je conseillerais plutôt une méthode plus longue : tout réinstaller, après avoir partitionné le disque comme souhaité (tant de GB pour Linux, tant de GB pour le swap de Linux, tant de GB pour OS X).
Bien entendu, il faut avoir une bonne sauvegarde de son OS X (un clone est le mieux).


----------



## Kwizey (2 Janvier 2015)

Justement, j'ai déjà tenté de scinder la partie en 2 mais le problème est que ce message s'affichait "*La partition a échoué. Erreur*:

Ce disque nécessite des réparations. Cliquez sur S.O.S, puis cliquez sur Réparer le disque. Une fois la réparation du disque terminée, essayez de le partitionner de nouveau.*"

Je réinstalle quoi ? le iso de Ubuntu ? OS X ?
Je ferais 3 partie de mon disque dur ? (Avec le Sweap, Linux et Mac ?)


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2015)

C'est ce que je ferais (mais je conviens volontiers que c'est un peu fastidieux). 


[from my phone]


----------

